# Change of Address under New Immigration Laws



## Karla75 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello All!

I hope you are well!

Has anyone gone through the process of notifying INM of a change of address? I'd appreciate any tips- the list of steps I found on the INM webpage is from 2010, before the most recent change in the law. Here's what (I think) I know: you have 90 days to notify INM of a change in address/nationality/marital status. You should fill out the Solicitud de Estancia -> Notificar cambios form online. Should I also write a letter? Do I have to go in person to INM to let them know of the change, or is the online form enough?

Thank you for your help!

Have a great weekend!


----------

